# Bob Sikes 8/13



## Coreeyore (Oct 16, 2011)

Picked up a couple dozen live shrimp and headed for bob sikes this morning around 4. Not too many people there, but I was optimistic. Had my pole in the water for about 10 minutes and a king hit the first one, while I was fighting him something else hit the other rod and stripped it clean. Landed the king though but it was 23". Just a little short. Threw that one back then about an hour later I caught a spadefish. Threw that back too, not sure if they're any good to eat or not. I'm still kind of new to this saltwater fishing stuff. Anyway, waited until about 9 then called it a day. Nobody else I talked to had much luck either, couple of hook ups one some mackerel but nothing landed.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Spadefish are delicious.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

How did you rig the shrimp amd how far down were you if ya dont mind me asking.


----------



## Coreeyore (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure about the spadefish so now I know. Next time he's going in the cooler. I rigged the shrimp through the crown and down through the body with a 1/0 long shank J hook. Floated him about 3-4 ft. down.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Spadefish are delicious.



+1, I do like them.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Spadefish are delicious.


Dip them in heavy cream, roll them in coconut then fry them lil suckers!


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Good to hear something is going on out there at least.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

sounds to me like the fishing is slow everywhere unless you like pinfish. the water temps are just too high, way above normal


----------

